

Priime (YC W15) – A new way to edit photos on the iPhone - digisth
https://medium.com/@priime/introducing-priime-9e6b0dbd8598

======
Malcx
I don't fully "get" this - having read through it seems like it's basically
just more advanced filters for your camera roll based on the style of famous
photographers. Filters applied following some automatic analysis of the image?

A nice clear concise before <> after comparison would go a long way to show
what this app actually does.

~~~
jeffehobbs
Seconded. Before & after would help make the sale.

~~~
digisth
They seem to have something like this on their style pages:

"Streets" style: [http://priime.com/streets](http://priime.com/streets)

Artist page with more styles:
[http://priime.com/travelinglens](http://priime.com/travelinglens)

You can see the rest of them linked off the home page:
[http://priime.com/](http://priime.com/) in the "Featured Authors" section.

